# Sir Vape: IPV3 150W PRE-ORDER



## Sir Vape

*


*


----------



## BooRad

I'm tentatively voicing my interest for the pre-order. I just want to complete my research to decide which high watt mod would fit me best among the competition.


----------



## BooRad

If anyone has information to help with this decision, my primary reason for looking at this mod is longer battery life (dual 18650) and having both step up and step down regulation. I know the Innokin (edit: Sigelei) mod has pretty much the same chip, but I prefer the rounded edges of this one, and know idea how the Cloupor chip performs.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @BooRad 

Which Innokin mod has the same chip as the IPV3 out of interest??

I would say any of the 100w battery life is going to excellent. Reports I have heard on the IPV3 the guys are saying that it compares to the Sigelei 100w when it comes to battery life. The 100w will easily last you a couple days depending on how you use it.

From a step down point of view the IPV3 beats them all according to the specs. The three biggies at the moment Sigelei, IPV3 and Cloupor are all fine devices and are a much of muchness give or take. How the chip performs on the Cloupor I can't say yet but I would imagine it's damn good. I know there were reports of issues on the T5 and they have ironed out a lot of those with the new T models. I have a Cloupor ZNA 50 personally and it rocks. Now its just a decision you need to make on the look? Ipv3 from what I can see looks solid (slightly more rugged) than the Cloupors. Both Cloupor and IPV3 have future firmware updates which is a plus as well. Sigelei does not support updates.


----------



## BooRad

Sorry to get people excited, I meant Sigelei and typed Innokin for some unknown reason. I blame the lunar eclipse.

Thank you for the input @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

BooRad said:


> Sorry to get people excited, I meant Sigelei and typed Innokin for some unknown reason. I blame the lunar eclipse.
> 
> Thank you for the input @Sir Vape!


the sigelei 100w has the sx330 v3 and the ipv3 has the sx330 v3s
the 3s is 150w and is upgradable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

No probs @BooRad 

Pop us email by Sunday if you want to pre-order


----------



## Al3x

@Sir Vape will you be bringing in any of these as stock, just waiting for the reviews and then may just pull the trigger on one from you


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Al3x

We will have a few extra as most have been pre-ordered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soofee

@sirvape whoop whoop lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

What's up @soofee ??

Like your swagger


----------



## soofee

@Sir Vape lol i still want a Ipv3 but like @Al3x said waiting for a review before i go balls out lol


----------



## Sir Vape

For sure


----------



## Necris

@Sir Vape,do you know what the dc adapter style charger port voltage and charging amperage details are?
im seriously considering one,but would like the convenience of a charger and have a collection of power bricks and adapters from a previous life a point of sale techie


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I think this will be my next mod. Is there any way I can secure one of the extras?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Natheer Mallick you sure can. I ordered a few extra. Mail us at hugo@sirvape.co.za and we will hook you up 

@Necris I will find out from supplier bro.


----------



## VapeSnow

Anybody looking for a ipv3. Sir vape has stock on the site so jump on there!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

^ last one in stock so






Sick price, If I wasn't waiting for fkin SAPO I would of been all over it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

Like white on rice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

